# anyone interested in some quail?



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Looking to unload two of my cages of birds, don't want to over winter this many. Each cage has a male and four hens each, still laying daily. Will give the cages, which are two cages built into one enclosure away also. Located in Flushing.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Or if you just want the birds for slaughter, don't mind that either, they're delicious. Done so many this summer, don't feel like doing anymore.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

They need to have a heated coup?


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

No. I just throw a tarp over the front to cut down on the wind in the winter. But no need for heat.


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

how much are you asking for them?


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

im interested in a few. Please email me.
[email protected] durand . k 12. mi. us
Remove spaces


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Nothing. I'm trying to give them away. Don't want to over winter so many.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

please email me to set something up


----------



## BearCamp (Sep 15, 2014)

If they are still available I would like to get them.
Thanks, Dan


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry deer. Just seen your responses. I will email you tonight when I get out of the woods.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

i plan to pick them up on Saturday


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

Got them. Thank for all the help Troy! The kids are GEEKED :coolgleam


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

No problem Jay, was nice to meet you and your little guy. Hope he has fun with them.


----------

